# Fuel Pump?



## banrana (Sep 23, 2008)

My car is stalling and I'm thinking it's the fuel pump. First off, I'd like to find out where the fuel pump is on this Maxima. It's a 1995, 3.0L ... I think? Anyway, help please?

Any other suggestions as to why it's stalling are very welcome as well.


----------

